# Looking for a cheap light set-up for 10 gallon



## Maxhampton (Feb 6, 2012)

Right now I am using marine-lands LED hood, set up. I love the LED's but I really want to go into some live plants. The tank is 10 gallons and if you go to the below like mine is the first one on the list.

http://www.marineland.com/uploadedFiles/Marineland/Products/SAST LED Aquarium Hoods.pdf

So, I'm pretty sure that it's not bright or strong enough to host live plants? Am I right? I'm only looking for low light, easy plants to have in my tank.

Can anybody recommend some lighting set-ups that are relatively cheap (I'm only 17, money is an object!) Keep in mind I love having a hood. Not really into the whole "Open tank" look. Thanks!

P.S. Since you guys are the experts on here If in fact those LED's are suitable for some plants please name those plants! Thanks!


----------



## Say Car Ramrod (Oct 9, 2011)

I wasnt able to open your link on my kindle but im assuming you either have the hood with leds built in or the single bright fixture that goes above the tank.

You should be able to have some different types of mosses, java fern, and annubias without a problem. Could do crypts if you have enriched substrate or use root tabs. 

P.s. you should use some sort of fertilizer to add nutrients to the water table for java fern, moss, and annubias. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxhampton (Feb 6, 2012)

exactly, It is the hood with the single bright built in bar for the hood.


----------



## Jayme (Nov 27, 2011)

I have one of these http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Freshwater-Bright-p/56202.htm on my 10 gallon.
I am growing java moss, an unknown crypt, Myriophyllum simulans, Marimo moss balls, banana plants, and dwarf hairgrass without any issue.

I do have some algae but I am leaving the lights on for 12 hours because I want to grow the algae for my snails. :icon_bigg


----------



## Coursair (Apr 16, 2011)

I use screw in CFLs. Two 10watt Marineland u-shaped bulbs. I grow lots of plants.








I have LEDs on my other 10, it grows plants as well. I have the Archaea fixture. http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=667








in my tanks I'm growing:

Crypt Nurii Pahang mutated 
C. wendtii
C. wendtii Mi Oya
C. pontederiifolia
C. Balansae
C. Parva 
C. lucens

Dwarf chain sword
Ludwigia repens
Myriophyllium mattagrossense 
Bacopa monnieri
Dwarf tiger lotus lily
Lots of different mosses
Java Fern (reg, trident, and narrow leaf)
Anubias
Amazon Sword
And others


----------



## Maxhampton (Feb 6, 2012)

Coursair, Loving the LED tank, That's exactly what I want. I have a question regarding the driftwood you have in the tank. Where did you get it?


----------



## Maxhampton (Feb 6, 2012)

bump


----------



## Say Car Ramrod (Oct 9, 2011)

i wouldn't really bother swapping out your light since there's a lot of cool stuff you can do with low light plants and you can always put the money you save towards more plants or better substrate and fertilizers


----------



## jersysman (Jan 7, 2007)

I have this exact tank and I swamped out the hood for a glass top and an incandescent light strip. I screwed in two 13-watt CFL bulbs 6700k and haven't looked back.


----------

